# new AP cage



## jjollie (Mar 14, 2009)

here's pics of my new AP cage (animal plastics) and of my tegu my cage is a 8 footer my tegu I am not sure if it's a male or female enjoy and tell me what you think...


----------



## Beasty (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow! That looks pretty nice...and pricey. Did it come assembled or did you build it? How much? I'm in the market for a new one.


----------



## jjollie (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks for your reply and I did have to put it together the cage it's self is not bad but shipping is not cheap. shipping was 200.00 to coloardo the cage was 440.00 but I also had them make the stand too so that was also an extra costbut for me it worked out perfect and I am going to order another cage from them later this year. the other cage I order will stack under this one and will be used for my snakes.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks pretty sweet! What are the dimensions? Is that an Extreme from Bobby? Either way it's a great looking tegu!


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 14, 2009)

I like the colors on his/her head. :shock: Did you get him from bobby?


----------



## jjollie (Mar 15, 2009)

no I did not get the tegu from bobby I wish I would have cause my tegu has started to go into attack mode on me and I am about to go into kill mode...


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, your cage looks great. I looked into getting a cage from them but I ended up going with a 7x3x3 from BoaMaster.

Your tegu is beautiful btw. One thing I would recommend is to give it a hide box so it may feel secure.


----------



## jjollie (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: new AP cage UPDATE......*

yes he has a hide box but he does not use it. But has far as the attacks today I did not have my poop spoon for spot cleaning and he came right to the door and walked onto my leg NO attack. I kind of think that the shiney spoon he might not like not sure but at leased things are calming down..


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 16, 2009)

so you just got the tegu at that size? and wheres a pic of the stand? But that cage does look nice. Also I was going to get a boaphile cage or a malamine one but like you said the shipping was outragious.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 17, 2009)

I have two AP cages for snakes and I really like them. But urates are really hard to clean off the surface once they dry (big snakes!).

Just to mention...my young tegus like to bite at shiny objects like spoons, buttons, tub drains. My older tegu is very territorial and REALLY dislikes anyone in her cage while she's in there, but is such a sweetheart outside of the cage.

Perhaps yours would rather you spot clean while he's outside.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 17, 2009)

I feed with hemostats that are silver and reflective. Maybe the previous owner fed with them because as soon as mine see them they know they are getting fed.


----------

